# Burning smell - clucth, rotors?



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm gonna go get my car checked out anyway but I was just wondering if you guys could give me an idea of what might wrong.

Either one or both of these things is causing a burning smell to come from my car.

Friday Night:
1. I did a huge burnout, redlining first and second before I got traction. When I got home I smelled the burning smell but figure it was my tires.

Saturday Night:
2. I drove for about 15 minutes with my e-brake partially engaged. When I got to my destination I noticed the same burning smell and then realized my e-brake was engaged.

NOTE: My e-brake may also have been partially engaged for the burnout and 15 minute ride home the night before.

Now for the last couple days there's a burning smell whenever I drive. As soon as I turn on the a/c or heater I smell it, and even if I don't the smell eventually works it's way into the cabin. And the smell lingers, I even smelled it yesterday when I came back to my car to head for lunch 3 hours after driving into work.

Did I fry my clucth, rotors, is my dumbass in for some expensive repairs and if so is there anyway I could BS the dealer into covering it under warranty since my car is barelyly 3 months old. Help guys.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

maybe some rubber or plastic on your exhaust and is now roasting away.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

That's the smell of nicely fried e-brake!
I did the same thing on an old Fiat X-19
I had back in college!

A burning e-brake smells a lot different
than burning rubber...


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Waddy I am getting the same smell. I don't think I did anything wrong to my car but whenever I turn on the heat I get a burning rubber smell. It doesn't stay and doesn't always happen. So I could see myself going to the dealer and it not happening. Or blaming it on my intake.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Waddy if you make any progress with this please let me know


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

Fortunately I'm stock, my02 so they can't blame me for anything (besides doing big, huge, rolling burnouts ), I'm taking it in maybe Thursday.

Yo Alex I got a couple CD's for you bro, full of Elephant Man, Assasin, Bounty Killa and all the rest, if I ever make it up to Dallas or you head down to H-Town I'll burn you a copy. If you make it down here then I also got some Appleton at the crib to sweeten the deal. 

Back to my burning smell, the smell is definitely not rubber. I guess I am just wondering if I damaged anything and when will the smell go away, it's been 3 days, but I haven't really driven much in those 3 days so maybe whatever it is hasn't gotten a chance to work itself out.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Waddy said:


> *Fortunately I'm stock, my02 so they can't blame me for anything (besides doing big, huge, rolling burnouts ), I'm taking it in maybe Thursday.
> 
> Yo Alex I got a couple CD's for you bro, full of Elephant Man, Assasin, Bounty Killa and all the rest, if I ever make it up to Dallas or you head down to H-Town I'll burn you a copy. If you make it down here then I also got some Appleton at the crib to sweeten the deal. *


Arie, mon!
Thanks.

Say, we're having our December meet on the 14th. Can
u make it up?

The Appleton sounds great, however I'm still trying to polish
off all we brought back from June. We disguised a few more
bottles than customs would allow...  

I trust the trip was _all that...?_


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

Heck yeah, there's a thread about in OT over at the other site with pics soon to come when my lazy ass gets around to posting em.

December 14th, hmmm I'll have to check some stuff out but it's a definite maybe. Team NvUs, you no longer with topnotch?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Waddy said:


> *Heck yeah, there's a thread about in OT over at the other site with pics soon to come when my lazy ass gets around to posting em.
> 
> December 14th, hmmm I'll have to check some stuff out but it's a definite maybe. Team NvUs, you no longer with topnotch? *


Yeah, the TX chapter decided it was time for a change and
via unanimus vote decided to break away and do our _thang!_

NvUs is hot and poppin'...check us out. We've got our own forum here under the *Car Clubs* section.

I trust you didn't run into any _Bumpa Cluts_ down on the island?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Glad you didn't forget about us, Chad...


----------

